# star wars/xbox fans



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

seeing as I am a major star wars geek, i almost had a crisis when I saw this

http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/star-wars-r2-d2-xbox-360-mod-video-09-03-2011/


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Impressive, most impressive :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That's genuinely brilliant!! Very talented person to have made that!! :thumb:

Imagine how many of those could be sold if they could be mass produced (under license of course).


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Impressive, most impressive :thumb:


now that I like. :thumb:


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty awesome :thumb:

I'm thinking about ordering this. http://www.game.co.uk/Limited-Editi...e=2011wk25-_-HomeTower1-_-StarsWars360Console


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy jesus I want that!!!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, that is awesome I want one.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not being a star wars fan this is more my taste
http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/transformers-all-spark-xbox-360-mod-21-01-2010/


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I like this, that is some artistic stuff. http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/awesome-halo-xbox-360-console-mod-20-04-2010/


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

or if you cant afford/want that,how about this

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/07/21/r2d2-style-xbox-360-kinect-bundle-rolling-out-for-star-wars-kine/


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

silverback... thats a repost 

go upto post #5 allan1888 :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> silverback... thats a repost
> 
> go upto post #5 allan1888 :lol:


WELL,ER,he never posted a pic in his post,just a boring link lol. Not being a star wars fan I wouldn't pay 350 quid for a console that mimics the film. But I would imagine they will sell like snickers at fat camp.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol excuses excuses SB.. maybe your eyes missed it.. getting old with the jewish racing gold bmw :lolyes i know you didn't buy it :lol

and yes probably sell really well(but not to me either!)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> lol excuses excuses SB.. maybe your eyes missed it.. getting old with the jewish racing gold bmw :lolyes i know you didn't buy it :lol
> 
> and yes probably sell really well(but not to me either!)


dont you start with the JRG **** taking :lol: infact,that pad in my pic looks a little "JRG" to me :lol:


----------

